
Choose an open source license - g4k
http://choosealicense.com/
======
whistlerbrk
This page is an excellent resource. I do wish the Eclipse license was up here
as well w/its various pros/cons expounded.

~~~
mlinksva
It's at
[http://choosealicense.com/licenses/epl-1.0/](http://choosealicense.com/licenses/epl-1.0/)
and in table of all licenses currently cataloged in the repo at
[http://choosealicense.com/appendix/](http://choosealicense.com/appendix/)
though without expounding.

It doesn't add much to range highlighted on the home page and
[http://choosealicense.com/licenses/](http://choosealicense.com/licenses/) and
it isn't compatible with some of the licenses that are listed; highlighting
the Eclipse license would only add noise for the new user. If you already know
you want to use Eclipse by all means, but then you don't need the site. :)

